# ...and this just in from Australia...



## Colin1 (Jan 9, 2010)

_The Daily Telegraph_ 8 and 9 January 2010

*Deadly spiders invade Sydney*
_Deadly funnel web spiders are invading Sydney homes after a spell of wet weather sent them scuttling in from gardens. The Australian Reptile Park, which makes anti-venom for funnel web bites, has recorded higher than usual numbers of the spiders. Mary Rayner, the park's manager, said the plague could get worse.

The centre has a spider-milking laboratory to produce anti-venom. Since Boxing Day, people have delivered over 40 spiders. Several children have been bitten but nobody has died since the anti-venom was introduced in 1980._

*Darwin the broken jaw capital* 
_The Australian city of Darwin is the 'broken jaw capital of the world' a doctor claims. The Royal Darwin Hospital deals with 350 cases of broken jaws and noses each year - 17 for every 10,000 people. "This is well above anywhere else" said Dr Mahiban Thomas. The high rate of broken bones could be attributed to alcohol-related violence. The Northern Territory also has the highest level of alcohol consumption._

Do you guys do anything in half-measures? 

Tourists are advised not to follow a night out in Darwin with a sleep-over in Sydney...


----------



## piet (Jan 9, 2010)

I thank god i am from the netherlands no Deadly funnel web spiders here

piet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anything get along with anything else there??????


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahhh, shucks guys, so we've got one or two nasty's that may bite you and they may crack a few heads up in Darwin where it's always steaming hot and the beer tastes so good, but what the heck, we've got some sh1t hot beaches, some say the best in the world not to mention the chicks that lay on them and if your into cuddles, pick up a Koala or be adventuresome and sky dive in the Blue Mountains, or take a skiing holiday in the Snowy's. Whatever your dream, we've got it, 'SO WHERE THE BL**DY HELL ARE YOU'


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2010)

This prompts a question: why are they called funnel spiders ? Is their web shaped like a funnel, perhaps ??

Charles


----------



## piet (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Colin1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nasty-looking critter
you wouldn't want to cuddle it, that's for sure. Second in toxicity only to the Brazilian Wandering Spider, which also looks like an extra from a sci-fi movie


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

I am sorry Aaron that I'd flush down the toilet... praying it doesn't crawl back up and eat me in my sleep.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 9, 2010)

Then there's the snakes........oh and the drop bears.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Whatever your dream, we've got it, 'SO WHERE THE BL**DY HELL ARE YOU'


Right here in California, where the spiders don't catch birds by the head and eat them, the snakes warn you with a rattle before they bite you, the occasional mountain lion roams through town and the only real dangerous critters roam in herds between Sacramento and the Bay area...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Then there's the snakes........oh and the drop bears.



LMAO....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

Just when I thought the creepy crawly thread was put to bed....

Shudder!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Nasty-looking critter
> you wouldn't want to cuddle it, that's for sure. Second in toxicity only to the Brazilian Wandering Spider, which also looks like an extra from a sci-fi movie



That might be debunked. My wife's University is doing a study with a spider found in Africa called the 6 Eyed Sand Spider. It is supposedly more toxic than any other spider found to this date. Fortunately it lives out in remote areas and there are no recorded bites or deaths.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 10, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...a spider found in Africa called the 6 Eyed Sand Spider...


Even its name is scary


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinz said:


> ...oh and the drop bears


Must be an in-house Aussie joke...


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 10, 2010)

Nah, they're for real.... 

honest.....





Beyond The Fringe Blog Archive The Dreaded Drop Bears of Oz


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 10, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Ahhh, shucks guys, so we've got one or two nasty's that may bite you and they may crack a few heads up in Darwin where it's always steaming hot and the beer tastes so good, but what the heck, we've got some sh1t hot beaches, some say the best in the world not to mention the chicks that lay on them and if your into cuddles, pick up a Koala or be adventuresome and sky dive in the Blue Mountains, or take a skiing holiday in the Snowy's. Whatever your dream, we've got it, 'SO WHERE THE BL**DY HELL ARE YOU'


Koalas are mean buggers.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Nasty-looking critter
> you wouldn't want to cuddle it, that's for sure. Second in toxicity only to the Brazilian Wandering Spider, which also looks like an extra from a sci-fi movie



God, I *hate* spiders ! Even more if they are *deadly* !

So let's add Australia to my "Places NOT to go to" list...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 10, 2010)

Maestro said:


> God, I *hate* spiders ! Even more if they are *deadly* !
> 
> So let's add Australia to my "Places NOT to go to" list...



Heh....when an entire frikkin COUNTRY has its own entry at badassoftheweek.com, ya know its gotta be one heckuva ride!

Badass of the Week: Australia


----------



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I understand why Crocodile Dundee had a 12" long knife...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I am sorry Aaron that I'd flush down the toilet... praying it doesn't crawl back up and eat me in my sleep.



Harrison, as deadly as they are, I'd just kill it.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Harrison, as deadly as they are, I'd just kill it.



With what ? A 12 gauge ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2010)

And just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water.....



> Bluebottles striking surfers
> Sarah Crawford Owen Jacques | 9th January 2010
> 
> IF you are heading to the beach today be sure to pack the Stingose.
> ...


Bluebottles striking surfers | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily




> Man stung by deadly irukandji
> 11th January 2010
> A FILIPINO fisherman suffered a severe irukandji sting after a wavecarrying the jellyfish splashed in his face, despite being 25m abovesea level on the weekend.
> 
> ...


http://www.whitsundaytimes.com.au/story/2010/01/11/man-stung-near-long-island/


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2010)

Maestro said:


> With what ? A 12 gauge ?



Nah...Nuke it!..only way to be sure!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 11, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Nah...Nuke it!..only way to be sure!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

No half measures in Oz as you can see fellas.


----------



## phatzo (Jan 12, 2010)

I remember an old Billy Connelly skit from years ago when he talked about his first visit to Australia, he mentioned all of these things but the funniest was the funnel web spider. Don't worry mate, it wont harm ya if ya don't annoy it. "Who would that fkn bored, Oh theres a fkn great spider, I might go annoy it."


----------



## phatzo (Jan 12, 2010)

gumbyk said:


> Nah, they're for real....
> 
> honest.....
> 
> ...



thats only a small one


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2010)

Dunno about those funnel spiders...they look alot like our Tarantulas...that I can deal with...

But this sh!t is a whole different matter entirely...now this is where I draw the freakin' line...seriously...

Taken from the Creepy Crawly thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/creepy-crawly-thread-20859-9.html#post587292


----------

